# Lever Action Pens



## Bean_counter (Sep 4, 2015)

here are some lever actions I just finished making up. Mesquite segmented with antler, white tail antler, elk antler, and Brazilian cherry. Hope you like em!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 4, 2015)

I like these with the antler. Nice work Michael.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 4, 2015)

Very classy looking Michael ! I really like em

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 4, 2015)

Great looking pens.
Where are the kits from?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 4, 2015)

justallan said:


> Great looking pens.
> Where are the kits from?



Thank you they are Berea brand and I got them at exotic blanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice...now that you have fiddled with em, do you think it's a good kit? How do you think the lever will hold up?

Looks good too. I just haven't tried em yet...


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 5, 2015)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice...now that you have fiddled with em, do you think it's a good kit? How do you think the lever will hold up?
> 
> Looks good too. I just haven't tried em yet...



Yep overall I think it's a nice kit. Very sturdy and doesn't feel cheap. It's not my favorite kit in the world but it is a neat novelty item. I think the only thing I don't like about is the nib end. You have to press it on and it's tough. A screw on nib would've been much better. The lever is sturdy and doesn't feel cheap either. I highly suggest watching Ed Brown's video in putting them together

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ah...thanks for the info.

Would lightly sanding the nib tube inside or outside make it easier? And add a spot of ca to keep it in place...


----------



## Sirfishalot (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice job on these Michael.

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 15, 2015)

Michael you did a heck of a job on those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 15, 2015)

Great looking pens Michael. I do like the kits and your choice of materials with them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

